# Uncapping tank - unneccessary, make an uncapping frame.



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Instead of buying an uncapping tank I made an uncapping frame. Recycled Maple rails to hold 20 frames supported on 2 by 4's. 
I sat the uncapping frame on a low work bench. I then made a cardboard "V" shaped trough, and covered it with wax paper, overlapping so the drips wouldn't run onto the cardboard. The trough sits on the bench under the uncapping frame.
Lastly, I propped up one end of the work bench a couple of inches.
I uncapped a frame over a big baking tray, and then rested it on the uncapping frame. Repeat, and repeat.
I processed 45 gallons this way, the drippings went into a stainless bucket by gravity. After I was done the wax paper was thrown away and the cardboard was recycled.
I am not going to buy an uncapping tank.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

I too would be interested in seeing this set up

Happy New Year

Tommyt


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Jrbees, no I can't. I have tried and failed before. If I sweet talk my wife I might be able to get a photo uploaded. 
The uncapping frame,rack might be a better name, is really very simple. It is just a rack to hold frames with enough height that a cardboard trough can be placed underneath.
Don't get me wrong, commercial bought Stainless tanks are attractive items. Expensive, attractive items in need of a redesign for the hobbyist/sideliner. There is a lot of stainless in a tank that is superfluous - the sides. 
Honey in an extractor is thrown out sideways, an extractor needs stainless sides; Honey awaiting an extractor just drips, the only requirements are something clean to catch the drips and an incline to take the honey to a bucket.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry it took so long, but here is a picture. I learned photobucket. http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h456/AdrianQuineyWI/Useful homemade beekeeping items/


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I like the way you think :thumbsup:


----------

